# Oiling a Clausing 5900



## dredd (Apr 8, 2013)

How do you oil the clausing, when it has the ball oil covers? Would this work? http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...ch&Ntt=2lah6&N=0&GlobalSearch=true&sst=subset


----------



## twstoerzinger (Apr 8, 2013)

My Clausing 6900 came with an old Eagle brand pump oil can. The Eagle has a rigid steel tube extension with a spherical brass fitting threaded on the end. It seals well against the ball oilers. I bought a 2nd can from Harbor Freight which looks a lot like the Graingers model (about $8) because I wanted to have one can for way oil and a second can for 20W to oil the ball oilers on the change gear train. I found the HF model with the pointed tip does not seal well against the ball oilers. Plus, the flexible tube is just about impossible to control to get at the ball oilers inside the belt guard. I tried running the way oil in the HF can, but on the 6900 there are still 8 ball oilers that get way oil. So, I am back to running way oil on everything using the Eagle can. 

So for what its worth, I recommend a can with a rigid tube, about 6 inches long, with a spherical end. I have not been able to find a new can with the spherical end - might be a small turning project.

Terry S.


----------



## PurpLev (Apr 8, 2013)

yes, I use a similar oiler. I think I got mine from Enco (use-enco.com), or from Wholetool (wttool.com), they are pretty much all about the same. I have 2  -one for the thinner oil that goes into headstock/gears/appron, and one for the heavier oil that goes into the back headstock oilers


----------

